# Any Berkley NanoFil users?



## SMDave (Aug 24, 2015)

I need to re-spool my ultra lite spinning reel soon, and have had my eye on Berkley's (relatively) new offering, NanoFil, which is apparently an ultra lite and spinning-specific line. Does anybody have any experience with it? It seems that the reviews are pretty mixed, the main negative being that it has pretty poor (or at least below-average) knot strength, although of course some people are adamant that this is not an issue at all. 

Anybody have experience with the stuff & care to chime in? Its opaque white color is a little off-putting to me, although at that thin of a diameter, any difference is probably marginal (hell, a lot of people swear by the original grey Fireline & even the Crystal is not as transparent as standard mono and fluoro lines).

FWIW -- I use 4 lb. test, which I think has the equivalent diameter to the 10 lb. NanoFil. In the past, I've used Berkley Trilene XL, Berkley Fireline Crystal, and most recently, P-Line Floroclear. I've enjoyed and have had overall great experiences with all three, but probably prefer the P-Line out of the bunch (probably _would_ be the Fireline if it didn't have zero stretch, which I never got accustomed to with targeting smaller fish and using smaller lures). 

Target species are primarily panfish, smaller bass, and pickerel.

-- SMDave


----------



## lswoody (Oct 23, 2015)

No experience myself but my Buddy that guides really likes it. I've not heard him say anything bout problems with knots


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 8, 2015)

No 1st hand experience, but guys in my local club found it to be finicky with the knots you use, especially when tying to a fluorocarbon leader. Berkley came up with a knot for it, and it should be somewhere in the paperwork with the line or on their website.


----------

